# IconiaTab- temperature & fan problems



## GodsOtherHand (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello!
Since i installed windows8 on my iconia tab w500, i didnt have any problems, except one that i cant go around.

The fan goes only on/off, while in win7 it would be like off/slow/medium/high or something like that.
I installed the power management utility from acer's website, but it didnt help.
Any1 know what i could do? i think the fan is to blame for my relative poor battery life.

Also, i cant check the temperature on this machine (used HWmonitor and EVEREST home edition. Both worked in win7 to tell me temperature, but they dont see any sensors now)?


----------

